# Helo my Guppy! Spine is curved?!



## LovinLiveBearer

*Help my Guppy! Spine is curved?!*

I have a female guppy that in the last few days has becomevery curved. She sort of has an 's' shape body now. Her belly looks swollen, but her gravid spot is sort of light brown. Not the dark brown like there are babies ready to be born. She was sort of panting last night, but was swimming normal and eating. This morning she had her mouth open, was still swimming and looked fine, but her body was still curver. Could she be constipated? I know this is a real fish issue but really don't over feed my fish. They get fed once a day and not a large amount, all the food is gone within a minute or two. This is making me really sad because she doesn't look like she is bothered but I don't want her to be in pain  Can any of you help me?


----------



## LovinLiveBearer

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Guest

How well do you clean your tank; frequency and amounts? A deformed spine can be from tuburculosis, but the fish would also be thin looking.


----------



## LovinLiveBearer

I do 25-30% changed between 1 and/or 2 cleanings each week. As well as check water chemistry every other day. She is very fat though. She looks pregnant, but her gravid spot isn't that dark. It is brown. She looks a little better tonight. She isn't holding her mouth open as much either. I will do another cleaning tomorrow. And I did invest in a python vacuum. BEST thing EVER!


----------



## emc7

Guppies can have bent spines from birth defect or from poor nutrition. She could have had a weak spine all along and the pregnancy is making it visible. I really don't think there is any remedy once the spine gets crooked. It really doesn't seem to bother them. But since it could be genetic, I wouldn't choose her as a breeder.


----------



## Guest

I'd put my money on that as well. Since it sounds like she's just recently developed this, she was probably susceptible or malnourished during pregnancy, if she'd been pregnant. If her spine is weak, the extra weight of the pregnancy can bend it. I've never had experience with this problem fixing itself, but all the guppies I've seen with it usually straightened a bit and lived fairly long and healthy otherwise.


----------



## LovinLiveBearer

Ok. That is good to know. When I got her from thr LFS she was already pregnant....I think she had babies a couple weeks ago. Although it is hard to tell which one did when they are all pregnany all the time. I only assume this because her gravid spot got a lot lighter in color. But she was still big and fat. It is really sad that her babies might have the same problem because I hand picker her for her great color. She has an intense blue body with a big beautiful red tail.


----------

